# Looking for a Guide



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I'm trying to find an inshore charter, reds/trout and whatever else. Looking mid to late Sept. Galveston to Corpus, and would prefer someone who fishes out of a Majek xtreme. (really think I want to buy one) Prefer time on the trolling motor throwing artificial, popping corks and the like. Be 2 maybe at most 3 fisherman. Don't need fancy, not first time fisherman and very comfortable on water and like to fish hard. Feel free to reply here or PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Caney Creek Outfitters*

Try them. They are good and will usually put you on fish.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

Capt. Greg Francis runs an Extreme out of Galveston.


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

What Stevie_A said. 

Capt. Greg Francis â€œaka-aqua pimpâ€


----------

